# New Toy



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Well it is almost too nice to play with but I will just be very very careful. 

I am hoping now that things are starting to get a bit better around here I may have time to really sew. Maybe even deal with years of mending and UFOs.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is a lovely machine. Make sure it's all oiled and cleaned before starting to use it. Especially if it's been setting up for awhile.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That's gorgeous.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh, she is absolutely gorgeous. And the decals are near perfect. Have you named her yet?


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

She was completely cleaned and oiled before I bought her. I stole some time and did a bit of sewing just some mending but oh wow. She sews like a dream the stitches are perfect. I will have to find out her model number and make a dust cover yet. No name yet unless you count "oh wow". :happy2:


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

what is the serial number? With that you can look up the model number on a coupld of sites (Singer being one of them) Either that or show a picture of the bottom side as this is either a 15 or a 115 - they are identical from the top side, but quite different on the bottom. Singer put this decal pattern on both, along with the 127.

Both the 15 and 115 are very nice machines, though Singer stopped producing the 115 after a rather short time frame, and I believe the 15 still holds the record for model in continuous production. I have one of the very first, and also one of the very last of the versions of the model 15. And several in between too.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Gorgeous machine. I hope she serves you well.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Macybaby Thanks with the info you gave I was able to ask google the right question!! So here is what I found

Y- 7039566 7339565 15K 300000 August 16 1929 

Hard to believe that they were putting out 300000. Wonder how many are still around


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

The 15 was (and still is) a popular model. Singer made them by the millions (easy to do when it's 300,000 per run) 

The "K" indicates it was made in the UK plant (Kilbowe, Scotland) and that would be expected with a hand crank - they were way more popular in Europe than they ever were in the US. Interestingly enough, they are also more common in Canada than the US - and it seems that UK made machine may have been exported to Canada more often than US made machines were exported to Canada. But I think back then the ties between Canada and England were much tighter, so that was probably the easiest way to do it.

That's also why the 222K is much easier to find in Canada - that model never was made in the USA.


----------

